# Quick Intorduction



## collinb (May 21, 2013)

Hey everyone, been browsing this forum for a while and have used ironamg labs products in the past, SUPER DMZ 
Im on several forums and well regarded on a few under this same name.


I am 6'1, 225lbs, and both into Rugby and Bodybuilding.
Some of my current lifts:
Bench - 405
Squat - 520
Deadlift - Dont know, doing it heavy hurts my back but I do 365 x 8 fine
Snatches - 215 (did that this morning)
Cleans - Not sure, doing it later this week.

Im pretty young and sit around 12-13% BF  right now, let myself go a bit but tightening up.
Current blast right now consists of:
600 eq
575 Test (375 sustanon and 200 - suspension 50mg done on workout days)
400 mast 


I will be a representative for the Sciroxx group that will be joining this fine board soon, and hope to help the board and community in any way I can.  I am a knowledgeable guy and willing to answer any questions from training, nutrition, and cycle advice for beginners or athletes.


----------



## Arnold (May 21, 2013)

collinb, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (May 21, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 21, 2013)

Welcome on board


----------



## stevekc73 (May 21, 2013)

Welcome aboard collinb!


----------



## collinb (May 23, 2013)

Thanks guys happy to be here


----------



## CEM Store (May 23, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## 2 Real (May 25, 2013)

hey


----------



## massai (Jun 12, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## sneedham (Jun 14, 2013)

Welcome.....Rugby is crazy....


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome to the boards bro! Are you tracking your macros? How many meals are you eating per day? How often do you lift? Have you ever used my fitness pal?


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 16, 2013)

welcome


----------



## raskins (Jun 17, 2013)

welcome


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 17, 2013)

welcome bro


----------



## Sherk (Jun 17, 2013)

Welcome to the board bro


----------



## 1wicked2002 (Jun 22, 2013)

Welcome


----------

